# je veux mettre mon pc dans un boitier g4/g5



## blink (30 Décembre 2003)

salut tout le monde 
je voulais savoir si c possible de mettre ma tour pc dans un boitier g4 ou g5 ????
et si oui ou je peux trouver des boitiers ???
parce que jadore le boitier il est trop beau !!!!


----------



## Mops Argo (30 Décembre 2003)

c'est un peu risqué de venir dire ça ici, mais ça peut drôle.
Attendons les réactions...


----------



## albin (30 Décembre 2003)

je pense que cela a était déja fait par un américain. sinon il faut un peu de huile de coude car les cartes méres sont différente en cas c'atait le cas pour mon G3 beige que j'ai mis dans un boitier PC et il faut aussi changer le bloc alim.
a+


----------



## blink (30 Décembre 2003)

ok mercie et vous ne sauriez pas ou est ce que je peux trouver des boitier mac vide ??!!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (30 Décembre 2003)

blink a dit:
			
		

> ok mercie et vous ne sauriez pas ou est ce que je peux trouver des boitier mac vide ??!!




oui à la casse...
Quoi, tu ne connais pas la casse pour les macs ?


----------



## VKTH (30 Décembre 2003)

Drôle d'idée ! L'habit fait-il le moine ?

Achète un mac d'occase !


----------



## salamèche (2 Janvier 2004)

voilà des coordonnées  qui t'aideront:http://www.occazmac.com/
voilà ma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BA pour le premier message de 1984. Bonne année à tous


----------



## Joachim du Balay (2 Janvier 2004)

ou sur eBay, il ya des spécialiste des pièces Mac en tout genre...


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

Ultime sacrilège !!! Pourquoi tu veux faire croire que tu as un Mac ? je vois pas bien l'intérêt ??


----------



## jeromemac (4 Janvier 2004)

blink a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde
> je voulais savoir si c possible de mettre ma tour pc dans un boitier g4 ou g5 ????
> et si oui ou je peux trouver des boitiers ???
> parce que jadore le boitier il est trop beau !!!!


héhoooo c'est pas du taiwainais monter en quitte les machines apple ça n'a rien avoir avec le pc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 t'as aucun emplacement qui irait pour ta carte mère, c'est apple qui design ses cartes mères avec les boitiers, elle va pas les chercher chez le petit chinois du coin, tu pourras pas en trouver à la vente, à part peut etre un fada qui le vendrai en piece détaché, mais franchement ça sert à rien


----------



## Joachim du Balay (4 Janvier 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ... t'as aucun emplacement qui irait pour ta carte mère, c'est apple qui design ses cartes mères avec les boitiers, elle va pas les chercher chez le petit chinois du coin, ...



        oui, heureusement, ça reviendrait un peu cher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      c'est quand même plus rentable d'en prendre une cargaison chez les gros chinois de Chine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       pour un bricoleur, aucun pb pour mettre tous les composants de PC dans une tour de G4, qui est en effet bien pratique et originale avec son côté rabattant...  

        mais c'est certainement impossible d'en trouver une vide, il te faudra acheter un G4 d'occase complet


----------



## gerdy (1 Février 2004)

Bonjour

Pourquoi ne pas s'équiper entièrement d'un G4 ou d'un G5??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as tout à y gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## cham (1 Février 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu pourras pas en trouver à la vente, à part peut etre un fada qui le vendrai en piece détaché



Mackie, Mackie, Mackie !!!


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, Mackie, Mackie !!!



vends boitier de G3 blanc/bleu


----------



## yoyo (1 Février 2004)

Bon, ben si tu veux vraiment être sur PC, alors achète un Mac d'occasion,
mais ils sont souvent très (trop) cher !

Sinon la meilleure solution est d'acheter un Mac neuf et de Switcher ;-)

Crois-moi tu ne le regrettera pas !


----------



## rezba (1 Février 2004)

pour la confiture aux cochons, un    mode d'emploi. 

Pour passer de ça : 






à une bouse comme ça :





 .

J'espère que tu en profiteras pour faire du tuning du plus mauvais goût, comme ça :








_Ah!, pour le prix du mode d'emploi, je veux bien recevoir les pièces du G5 bipro dont tu n'auras aucune utilité..._


----------



## lelavabeau (1 Février 2004)

Moi je voudrais bien essayé de mettre mon PC dans mon powerbook vous croyez que c'est possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est dommage que ton PC puisse pas faire comme dans les pubs peugeot où tu as la bonne veille guinze qui se donne du mal à ressembler à une 206 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Achètes toi plutôt une jolie tour alu d'un fabricant de tour réputé, Ca sera un peu plus carré qu'un mac mais au moins tu t'emmerderas moins.


----------



## mad'doc (2 Février 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> à une bouse comme ça :


Où comment mettre un moteur de Lada dans une caisse de Ferrari...
C'est sûr, ça avance (même si ça se traîne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais faut surtout pas ouvrir le capot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Vous avez vu le tas de merde (des fils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans le fond !!! Il y a même un interupteur laissé comme ça...
Certainement la signature du gougnafier


----------

